# HMS España



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had a lazy afternoon so I have been reading through some (not all) of the threads on the last 20 or so pages 

Before I tell you what I am thinking, let me explain that I love cruises.

Spain at the moment reminds me of a luxury cruise ship. It is not sinking but the Captain has told us we are in for a rough ride for a while.

Some of the passengers decide to leave at the next port of call to return to the safety of dry land. Some stay because of commitments or just because they love it.

What surprises everyone on the ship is that although we could be in trouble there are still new passengers wanting to get on. Even when they are told there would not be a lifejacket or lifeboat for them


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Rioja?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Rioja?



I am sorry, I do not understand your reply. If it was meant to imply that I had been drinking I can assure that I have not had a drink since the weekend.

Maybe you just didn't get what I was trying to say. Maybe it was too subtle for you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I have had a lazy afternoon so I have been reading through some (not all) of the threads on the last 20 or so pages
> 
> Before I tell you what I am thinking, let me explain that I love cruises.
> 
> ...


Yep, and I can also see some sharks in the water!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think its quite a good analogy!!! Its certainly been a very rough but exciting journey so far for us!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> What surprises everyone on the ship is that although we could be in trouble there are still new passengers wanting to get on. Even when they are told there would not be a lifejacket or lifeboat for them


Maybe they are trying to escape from a ship with a great big hole in the bottom!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have had a lazy afternoon so I have been reading through some (not all) of the threads on the last 20 or so pages
> 
> Before I tell you what I am thinking, let me explain that I love cruises.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Rioja?



Aaahhh, its wine!! LOL Thats how blonde I am, I couldnt for the life of me work out what you meant! Even google translate couldnt do that one!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Having just come back from Spain, I can say that is a very good analogy and would also add that I have seen some of the ship's crew voluntarily jumping overboard.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Crazy Footage Shows Inside Of Cruise Ship During Rough Seas (VIDEO)

Well once on board all you can do is hang on,hope for the best and enjoy the fun.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the sun over the yard arm yet? ........yes? .......... ah well, back to the bar it is then



Doggy


----------

